# How to cook raw vegetables? (broccoli and cabbage)



## oldramon (Nov 11, 2008)

I have brocolli and cabbage that i get at the store, and i do not know how to cook it   i am a disabled man, and my mom usually cooks sometimes, when she feels like it, so i often go without eating, or must make trips to get some not so good for you food, which i hate doing.  so i'm just now at 35 wanting to figure out how to cook for myself.  

anyone can lend a hand cooking brocolli or cabbage from raw vegetables ?

any tips for reducing the time it takes to cook these things are helpful.  standing up for prolonged periods of time is not good for my back.  seasons, other tips, appreciated too.  

thank you


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, oldramon. The easiest thing to do is steam them. Cut enough florets off the heads to serve the number of people you need to feed (maybe 1/2-1 cup each) and put them in a pot with a steamer basket and about 1 inch of water. Bring to a boil, cover and steam for 5-10 minutes, depending on how soft you like them. Sprinkle with salt and pepper and herbs if you like. HTH.


----------



## oldramon (Nov 11, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, oldramon. The easiest thing to do is steam them. Cut enough florets off the heads to serve the number of people you need to feed (maybe 1/2-1 cup each) and put them in a pot with a steamer basket and about 1 inch of water. Bring to a boil, cover and steam for 5-10 minutes, depending on how soft you like them. Sprinkle with salt and pepper and herbs if you like. HTH.




ooh.  thank you.  do you bring the water to the boil without the basket and veggies in them ?  salt and pepper, ok.  do you put salt and pepper on before or after its cooked ?  what herbs is good for the sort of thing, brocolli, and cabbage ?

thank you so much


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 11, 2008)

Personally, I can't think of anything worse than steamed (or boiled) cabbage - lol. Always soft & unappetizing now matter how carefully you time it.

A much better way - & of course this is just my opinion - is to braise it in butter, assuming that your health does allow you to use butter once in awhile.

Just take a covered skillet & melt enough butter in it to cover the bottom. Slice up your cabbage & stir it into the butter along with a little salt & pepper. Cover & cook on medium heat, stirring once in awhile to make sure it's not burning, until it's just crisp-tender to your taste & still a nice bright green. Taste for additional seasoning, if needed, & serve. Delicious! Sometimes if I have some of the above leftover I'll even stir it into scrambled eggs in the morning.

Another traditional herbal seasoning that goes well with cabbage are Caraway Seeds. A little goes a long way, & they can be an acquired taste for some folks though.

For broccoli, I always follow good old Julia Child's recommendation to just drop the cut florets into a pot of briskly boiling water for about 3 minutes & then drain. Works & tastes great, broccoli is still crisp-tender, delicious, & nutritious, & I don't have something else to clean (the steamer basket).


----------



## oldramon (Nov 11, 2008)

thank you so much Breezy.  

does the brocolli at 3 minutes of brisk boiling water, come out soft or firm ?  

i believe the only brocolli i have eaten, is likely to have been cooked for longer amounts of time, something quick, nutirtious, and yummy, sounds great though i'm always looking to try foods i've never had before.  

i will have to try it anyway, 3 minutes, brisk boiling water for something good, is worth it.


----------



## oldramon (Nov 11, 2008)

ahh ok i didn't remember the streaming entry for cabbage so this reply is useless.  

thank you for the help


----------



## Constance (Nov 11, 2008)

I am disabled too, so I've had some experience with finding ways to do things without spending time on my feet.
Do you have a microwave? I generally steam vegies in the microwave, just adding S&P, a little butter and a small amount of water.
Cabbage is great cooked in the microwave. Just cut it up, add a little chopped onion, garlic, S&P, a little butter or olive oil, and a can of chicken broth. You can also add a can of diced tomatoes with juice.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 11, 2008)

After 3 minutes the broccoli is cooked, but still bright green & with a little "bite", or resistance, to it.  That's how I like it, but you'll have to try it & see.  You may prefer less or more time.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

You keep talking about gas, burp, etc. Now you ask how to cook some of the worst veggies for that. 
You should stick with things easier on the digestion!


----------



## miniman (Nov 11, 2008)

You can also cut up and cabbage and put under a roast - braising it in the roasting liquor.


----------



## pontalba (Nov 11, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Just take a covered skillet & melt enough butter in it to cover the bottom. Slice up your cabbage & stir it into the butter along with a little salt & pepper. Cover & cook on medium heat, stirring once in awhile to make sure it's not burning, until it's just crisp-tender to your taste & still a nice bright green. Taste for additional seasoning, if needed, & serve. Delicious! Sometimes if I have some of the above leftover I'll even stir it into scrambled eggs in the morning.


That sounds delicious.  I've always steamed it for about 5 or 6 minutes, but this is better by a long shot.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 11, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> For broccoli, I always follow good old Julia Child's recommendation to just drop the cut florets into a pot of briskly boiling water for about 3 minutes & then drain. Works & tastes great, broccoli is still crisp-tender, delicious, & nutritious, & I don't have something else to clean (the steamer basket).



You're pouring a significant amount of the nutrition down the drain with the boiling water. It stays in the veggies when they're steamed.

Avoid watering down veggie nutrition - Nutrition Notes

Constance, steaming in the microwave is certainly easier. Forgot about that  Often, when I'm making risotto, I steam the veggies in a measuring cup in the micro and then add them to the risotto.


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 11, 2008)

I usually steam broccoli for about 8-10 minutes because I like it soft. If you think 3 minutes is enough, just pull a piece out and try it. If it's too crunchy let it go longer. I really love the flavor of broccoli, so to season I just put butter, salt, and pepper on it.

I steam cabbage, but I usually do it with smoked sausage to flavor it. It's a great way to make a whole meal in the steamer, plus you get rid of some of the fat from the sausage. Like the broccoli, I just use butter, salt, and pepper on the cabbage. Oh, and I usually steam the cabbage about 20 minutes, or until I can put a fork through it relatively easily...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry GotGarlic - I'll always stick by Julia.  She says that that 3 minutes in the water doesn't leach out any more nutrients than steaming does.


----------

